
Ask HN: Etiquette on reposting job postings to other boards? - cheapsteak
Is it considered bad etiquette to repost jobs (e.g. from the monthly who&#x27;s hiring) to other job boards?<p>I would assume most wouldn&#x27;t mind getting more eyeballs on a posting, but there would be a problem with not being able to control where people are seeing it, and with not being able to delete it should the position be filled.<p>How do people who post open positions feel about this?
======
jlgaddis
You want to take someone else's job posting and post it elsewhere? I wouldn't,
unless you explicitly had their permission.

Even if they are posting them on other sites, what they post on HN is very
possibly tailored to HN. If they were to put a job posting on other sites, it
may read very differently.

~~~
greenyoda
They may also be very picky about where they post their job ads, to avoid
being overwhelmed by unqualified applicants. HN may meet their quality
criteria, but someone else's favorite job board might not.

~~~
cheapsteak
Glad I checked first, thanks for the input guys :)

